

The official Mozilla JavaScript team blog - tilt
https://blog.mozilla.org/javascript/

======
robocaptain
From TFA -- Firefox 16 will be the first version to support incremental
garbage collection. This is a major feature, over a year in the making, that
makes Firefox smoother and less laggy. With incremental GC, Firefox responds
more quickly to mouse clicks and key presses. Animations and games will also
draw more smoothly.

